# Do you think animal partners fight?



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2021)

I was out in the Aussie bush a while back, just sitting quietly when I espied a Possum returning to its nest, (hollow in the tree) high in the tree.
This was about 10 am. Possums are nocturnal so to see one at that hour was unusual.
As soon as the Possum entered the nest an almighty ruckus broke out.
The wifey did not seem amused. I was imagining her screaming at her spouse,
"You dirty stop out, what have I told you about staying out all night? If you can't come home at a decent hour, don't come home at all"
Fighting and screaming went on for more than 20 minutes. Poor Possum.


----------



## Gary O' (Nov 20, 2021)

Do you think animal partners fight?​
Yes

Big time

Wunna the few traits with which they're akin to bipeds


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 20, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> I was out in the Aussie bush a while back, just sitting quietly when I espied a Possum returning to its nest, (hollow in the tree) high in the tree.
> This was about 10 am. Possums are nocturnal so to see one at that hour was unusual.
> As soon as the Possum entered the nest an almighty ruckus broke out.
> The wifey did not seem amused. I was imagining her screaming at her spouse,
> ...


Poor wifey.


----------



## Judycat (Nov 20, 2021)

I have a possum habitat in my yard and it does seem the female prefers her sleeping arrangements to be solitary even though they forage together all night. She enters through the front door, but the male has to find another way inside otherwise a snarling scuffle ensues.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 20, 2021)

Maybe Tasmanian Devils during a feeding frenzy?  I saw them in the flesh in the Sydney Zoo and they can get quite agitated.   Sorry in advance for the graphic video.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes, I know animals fight and so do birds.  I've had parakeets for around 20 years now and most of my pairs fought but not really a whole lot.  They'd squabble over some things at times, like one bird hogging the food dish.  Yet, the other had her own dish--so what's up with that I don't know.  Can't read the birds' minds that's for sure.  I think just being together all the time makes them get on each other's nerves every once in awhile.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 20, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Maybe Tasmanian Devils during a feeding frenzy?  I saw them in the flesh in the Sydney Zoo and they can get quite agitated.   Sorry in advance for the graphic video.


Taz Devils only get agitated when one tries to take their food.
Loving critters other times


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 20, 2021)

We have a big squirrels nest in our oak tree and sometimes they squabble so much you can see parts of the nest flying through the air.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Judycat (Nov 21, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Maybe Tasmanian Devils during a feeding frenzy?  I saw them in the flesh in the Sydney Zoo and they can get quite agitated.   Sorry in advance for the graphic video.


$5.00 buffet at Denny's


----------

